# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  تقليل حجم الفيديو اندرويد Video Converter Android

## mohamed73

*معلومات* 
 تطبيق لتقليل حجم الفيديو لأجهزة أندرويد
 وظيفته هو أن يقلل وزن الفيديو لكي تتمكن من إرساله عبر وسائل التواصل مثل واتس اب أو فيسبوك أو غيرها *صور التطبيق*        *رابط التطبيق* 
         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
بواسطة roman10 7524 التقييم
1,000,000 - 5,000,000 مرات التحميل 
رمز QR
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
widget by الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ridouan

الف شكر

----------


## mohamed_mamdoh

شكرا اخي العزيز

----------


## mohamed_mamdoh

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## mohamed_mamdoh

شكر علي الابداع والتميز

----------


## mohamed_mamdoh

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورا

----------


## mohamed_mamdoh

شكرا ياغالي علي البرنامج

----------


## mohamed_mamdoh

الف شكر ياغالي

----------

